# I have recovered!!! There is hope!!!



## Cynthia94

Hello everyone!!! My name is Cynthia and first of all, I just wanted to tell you that every one of you are perfect and are NOT going crazy!!! Hard to believe that you are not crazy, I know. I've been there. I wouldn't believe anyone who told me that I was okay. It was a hard fight, but I managed to do it!! AND YOU CAN TOO!!! Let me begin on how I started this horrible thing.

Like most of you, I got it by smoking marijuana. I didn't think it would get me this bad, but it did, obviously. This is what I felt and what happened in order:


Smoked more than usual (that's a gimme)
I blacked out as soon as I got up
Body went completely numb
Extreme detachment
Felt like I was dreaming
Tunnel vision
Black "fireworks"
Slow motion vision
Felt like I was dying
Screamed from the top of my lungs
Ran around everywhere
Gravity took over me
Begged God to not take me
Ambulance picked me up

So yes, that was my experience... After that, I woke up the next day and felt like I was still dreaming. I looked up my symptoms, and got dp/dr, and of course matched PERFECTLY. The symptoms I felt were awful. Some may relate, or not, or think it is ridiculous, but I shall mention some anyway:


Extreme detachment
Felt like I was dreaming, not real, a robot, zombie, etc.
Felt like I was not in control of my body movements or speech
Horrible memory (I would forget things a second after it happens)
Felt no connection with people whatsoever
People, objects and places seemed unfamiliar
Sounds coming from rooms freaked me out
Hopeless
Depression
I was afraid of having suicidal thoughts (I would look at objects and start shaking from the thought of hurting myself or loved ones)
When I held an object, I would feel pressure, but felt like I was holding nothing (hard to explain)
Addicted to using phone and laptop
Could NOT sleep
Negative thoughts consumed me
Outside looked painted, felt like I was in a dome
Scared of crowded places

There were MANY others, I could write a book about my symptoms. But after a year of having this, I decided to FINALLY seek help. Some worked. Others didn't. I did yoga for a bit, but it just freaked me out more. But here is what I did that helped me out:


*PRAY PRAY PRAY and read the bible*

Some may think "hahaha no" but personally, praying really helped me. If it is not your thing, meditate. But for others, I prayed so much that I cried. I prayed every night and I read the bible on healings and miracles. It's peaceful, it's calming. It helped me a lot.


*Music*

I am not talking about depressing music, but music that makes you happy, that's catchy, that makes you want to dance! Take music with you when you go out places, that helped me a lot!! 


*Distraction*

This is IMPORTANT. Anything that gets your mind off of this is perfect!! To me, music, video games, socializing (as scary as it was), drawing, painting, finding new hobbies, A LOT OF THINGS!!


*Laughing/smiling*

Laughter is the best medicine ever!!! It is great to laugh!! It is fun!! Laugh at some videos! Something funny that happened! ANYTHING!


*Hugging*

This may be weird, but it helps! Hugging helped me from depression. I am not going to lie, it was scary at first because I didn't want anyone near me, but it made me feel warm and fuzzy inside :3


*Counseling*

I had to search hard for one, but it really helped me!! A lot, actually!! It feels amazing to get things out of your chest and not have people to judge!!


*Journaling*

Can't or don't want to see a counselor? This is second best! Write down everything in your mind! Write down your good and bad days. When you have a bad day, look back at your good days and see how great you felt and you WILL feel like that again!


*Biofeedback/Neurofeedback*

Kind of hard to explain... I was actually introduced to this by my boyfriend after a panic attack during church. It is light and sound therapy. It is supposed to help get the really active part of the brain, less active and the less active part, more active. Many may think it is a scam. Well, I thought that at first too. I did not think this would help one bit. I thought it was ridiculous, but I gave it a shot. They mapped my brain and it was the worst that they have seen. Obviously things don't work right away, so I gave it some time. Honestly, it helped tremendously!! Everyone saw me different and most importantly I saw myself different!! I recently got mapped again and I approved a lot!! More than the other patients! It actually works!! Don't knock it 'till you try it 


*Medication*

At first, I didn't want medication. Didn't want anything to do with them. I really wanted this dp/dr gone, so I gave in. I had Buspirone at first, but it did't seem like it was working for me. Then I took Lexapro, and holy moly that stuff helped me a lot!!  I have felt great!!


*NO MORE FORUMS*

I know it is kind of a Go To kind of thing, but you really got to stop going on forums. so no forums, no Google, no Facebook groups. I know it is going to be tough, but you've read many things, I'm sure. How many times did these repeat? And looking at other peoples symptoms won't help. They will get you thinking that you have or will have them. I was a victim in this. I left this site, I left my Facebook group and lived my own life.


*Focus on the here and now*

No thinking of the past and not thinking of the future...clearly haha. But I would always do that..

At this moment I can't quite think of more things that helped me (because I am tired and it is late here xD) But if you have any questions or just want to talk, I am here for you  I want to help you as much as I can! Please don't write anything negative that will lose hope for others, or hurt me. I am still a sensitive gal >.< So, I hope this helps. Talk to me if you want. And you will be in my prayers. You can do this, everyone! Don't give up! (pardon my nerdiness) I think of it as The Legend of Zelda. You are Link, the hero! DP/DR is Ganondorf. You have the triforce of courage, he has the triforce of power. He wants to steal that from you. Don't let him! Defeat him!! Hahaha xD Good luck guys!! You can do it!! I know you can!! <3


----------



## trey

how do people still say not thinking about it will cure it, last few months ive maybe thought about it 4 times each day and barley more then a few seconds and i hardly have noticed a difference then when i upsessed over it. of course obsessing over it isnt helping, but just not thinking about it wont get rid of it.


----------



## Cynthia94

I never said it cures you, but it does help!! And it takes more than just not thinking about it. And of course it'll come from time to time, but that's why you do other things as well


----------



## Tymmo222

is everything that dp/dr has caused in you gone? you returned back to your full previous perception?


----------



## bubniakz

Do u have chronic 24/7 dp dr (by this i mean sudden transition from normal state of consciousness to stable/firm depersonalized consciousess experienced almost as identity alteration) or episodic form, where u have moments or days without dp dr with personality/identity/body feeling returns?


----------



## Tymmo222

I know you're not talking to me but maybe you can relate, mine is chronic, but I have seconds/minute long episodes where I don't really feel dp/dr but those moments seem unconscious, I don't remember how it felt when it's gone


----------



## Cynthia94

Tymmo222, Everything that dp/dr gave me is completely gone!! I no longer think of those horrific thoughts, I no longer feel disconnected. Everything is so beautiful!! You definitely appreciate it a lot more 

Bubniakz when I first started dp/dr it was 24/7. I would stay in my room all day. I barely ate, I never went outside, I cried myself to sleep, it was just so bad. And months later I had moments where I would feel better, then get dp later. That turned to hours better, days better and so on. That's when I kept a journal. So when I feel bad, I can get hope from reading when I felt awesome!!


----------



## Tymmo222

All of the discomfort of the perceptions and your reflexes are back to what they were before? that's what I'm most worried about, I fear I will never be as ''athletic'' as I was, my vision is super slow to process things now, and my memory is awful as well.


----------



## Cynthia94

Yes!! They are all back to normal!!  No need to worry!! You'll be val to your athletic state again ^_^ my vision and memory were both extremely horrible!! But I got them back as well!!! :3 everything will be okay!! Not to worry <3


----------



## Tymmo222

alright thank you so much for you kind words Cynthia  <3
you made my worries lift


----------



## Cynthia94

Of course!!! Glad to help!! I'm always here if you need to talk ^_^ <3


----------



## Ningen

Great post, I am always glad to hear recovery stories, however I disagree with the first sentence of your post.


----------



## Cynthia94

What part?? The "you all are perfect and not going crazy" part?? If so, it's true!! You may not believe it, I know I didn't, but it is 100% true <3


----------



## Bob122443

Oh my god. I toked to much weed on the 30th of may and I had the EXACT same symptoms of you. I had anxiety for days thinking what if it was laced,synthetic et etc. Although I did it with a friend and he was fine. I didn't think about DP/DR for a straight 2 days and probably thought about it once, and in that time I felt no symptoms. It has been exactly 2 months now and I don't have it chroniclly. What can I do?


----------



## Bob122443

Have you got a twitter where I can DM you?


----------



## Cynthia94

What you can do, is pretty much distract yourself and live life as if nothing ever happened  live life happy!! Don't think about dp at all  I don't happen to have a twitter, sorry


----------



## Bob122443

Thanks anyway. I somehow convinced my self I'm going schizo then the next day I can be fine. What did you tell the doctor? What did he do/prescribe. I'm 16 and I got it right before my birthday, so I had it on my 16th bday . I'm just depressed right now, I feel like shit.


----------



## Bob122443

I don't know where your at, but its 5 AM in the UK and I haven't slept in over 48 hours. I'm the 8 months Ive had this I have never felt this bad. It's more anxiety/fear than physical symptoms. Also did you have an issue where your nose was constantly in your vision?


----------



## Cynthia94

Oh my gosh.. Happy late birthday!! I'm sorry you happen to have it on your birthday. I had dp for my birthday too. Just know that you are NOT going schitzo. You are 100% normal  dp is just high anxiety and fear!! You got it because you freaked out. As did I. Forgive yourself and forget what happened and live life ^_^ I told the doctors everything. They just say I have anxiety and gave me meds. I was prescribed with Lexapro and it helped me a lot  and I too was depressed. I just cried every night and stayed in my room. But what helps depression and anxiety, is sleep. So, love, you must sleep. I know you can't sleep, but try something. Drink chamomile or take melatonin. I take melatonin and I sleep like a baby!! XD oh my goodness yes. Seeing my nose gave me more panick attacks. It's weird, but yeah


----------



## Bob122443

Thanks so much. You probably don't reallise it but your words have helped relax me immensely, mainly due to the fact that out situations where nearly identical. I rarely have anxiety, Its just phases that I might get once a week


----------



## Bob122443

Also, sadly melatonin isn't available over the counter here in the UK a doctor has to give it to you. Unfortunately I can't go to the doctor so I'm going to have to find alternatives


----------



## Cynthia94

I'm glad I can help, dear!! That's what I'm here for ^_^ 
Aww poop.. You can try drinking chamomile tea  that helped me for some time ^_^ you can also keep yourself busy. Like, excersise or a lot or chores. Although, excersising didn't quite help me. It actually made me more dpd. You can try it once and see how it goes  and chores didn't help me either. I thought a lot of negative things


----------



## Bob122443

I don't have obsessive thoughts any more. The thoughts no longer dominate my mind. How long until my perception is back to normal? How long was yours?


----------



## Cynthia94

Oh good!!! You are being lead to a wonderful path already!!! It'll take time. But you're doing great so far!! Just accept what you see and before you know it, it'll be gone  for me it lasted...a year and a half o.o but that was because I didn't help myself in the first few months.


----------



## Bob122443

Sorry if I'm being a nuisance, but did you feel yourself getting progressively better? How did it happen? Did you just wake up and feel normal again? Was it an ongoing process? How long did it take to start feeling better at all?


----------



## Cynthia94

Oh no no!! You're my a nuisance at all!! I'm here to help ^_^ honestly, it kind just happened. I just remember walking outside and I realized I didn't need music. And I was just extremely happy. It took a year for me to actually feel the difference. After one year, I just started doing more and more and before you know it, I felt awesome!!


----------



## Bob122443

Thanks alot  It really helps.

The weed trip was really scary, I was scared in case it was laced or something. I did take more than I ever have taken before just because I wanted a buzz I took it in hard as I could.Where you shaking for a day or two after?


----------



## Cynthia94

Of course!!! <3 
And yeah, I wanted to know what it was like to be hight, but took a bit too much. It sucked so much. But honestly, I don't remember. I just remember after it happened, I went to my grandpas birthday (sucks that every time it's his birthday, I remember that was the day of the incident) and I was fine. But I woke up the next day feeling like I was dreaming and just layed in bed. :/


----------



## Bob122443

I just have a few more questions :3

What is life like now btw? Does it feel the same as it did a year ago? Before you got it?

What eventually caused you to snap out of it? What where the previous few days weeks/ months to when you recovered?

Did you ever think you would recover?

And finally did you aver just feel confused and disorientated?


----------



## Cynthia94

Ask away!! I'm here for you!! 
Life is A LOT more enjoyable!! You appreciate life, you just want to do everything!!! It feels different!! But in a good way  like, I don't take things for granted anymore  and I'm a lot more respectable and happy!! I appreciate the little things 

What caused me to snap out was that I eventually just wanted to live life!! I was tired of being home doing nothing!! I wanted to actually LIVE!! I was starting to feel a difference when it was on...Christmas. And then I would have days where I felt better, then weeks, then months and before you know it, I rarely felt it!! I would, however, would have bad moments within those months. 5 steps forward, 4 steps back. But I promise it will get better 

Honestly, no. I thought it was going to be a lifetime. I would read other peoples recovery stories and see their symptoms and just think "mine is a lot worse. No way will mine recover" and I would see others recover in months and others have it in years.. I thought that would be me. But I am proof that it is not the case  you can and WILL recover if you want to  just be health and have fun ^_^ kind of like..getting through a break up. Same basic principles  how do you get over your "love"? Forget about them by distraction!! Same for dp 

And yes for both the last two. I felt like I was separated by a glass wall. That my hands can go through objects. Things look closer or far away. And I would feel like I would fall. And confusion was like.. 24/7. I would wake up and be like, "where am I? This isn't my room. This isn't my house. Is this my mom? Have I always looked like this?" And so on. But it does get better ^_^


----------



## Bob122443

Wow. You give me so much hope and inspiration. I have moments where I completely forget about DP/DR for hours. Then I obsessively think about it again for another few hours without even realising. I actually felt like I was getting better at one point, and the feeling of it made me scared for some reason. Ever since the experience I have had a strange fear of drugs. A lady came up to me today and she told me she was a heroin addict and needed money or she would die. I literally nearly had a panic attack on the spot. Physically I'm fine, I I just feel lost within me


----------



## Cynthia94

I'm glad!!! I want to help as much as I can!!! <3 
But yes!!! I was the EXACT same way!! I am a but more cautious, though. When people would smoke weed or cigarettes, I would freak out (even now) because I DONT want to have dp again. Especially when they smoke weed, because it turned out I was allergic. But I promise!! Everything will come back!! You won't be lost anymore


----------



## Bob122443

Why do people who smoke weed have it for years on these fourums? I'm sick of seeing people who have had it 2-3+ years. I honestly felt good the past 4 weeks, liveable. Today, I sort of had some weird sudden realisation where I started to realise I'm suffering from an actuall mental illness and its serious, and none of my family know! (Though my friends know) I've never felt like that before, I always just let it pass. If I'm honest my symptoms aren't 24/7 they vary / come and go. Is this shit really going to end?

I really REALLY don't want to come of as rude here at all since you have been more of a help than anyone, but why have you recovered and now are able to tell the tale so similar to mine when so many others are stuck in that terrible shithole that is DP/DR still?. I'm going to college here In the UK after my break, I'm pretty sure that is the equivalent to the last 2 years of HS in the US. What will I do? This is tearing my life apart. I don't want this in my prime of education, I want to do well unlike many others, I'm motivated to get out there and make something of myself. I don't want to be stuck in the same shithole for 5 years let alone forever. I've never had any kind of Trauma/Abuse or any underlying anxiety, except for mild social anxiety. But that doesn't mean I don't socialize, or go out in public. I'm sick of this shit honestly. If it is my body's natural defense why is it fucking me so hard. Grr


----------



## Bob122443

I'm just terrified I will have this forever or if it is something more severe (


----------



## Cynthia94

Oh, love, you'll be okay!! You're in the mindset that you want to get better!! That is a MAJOR step!! And some people have it for 2+ years because they either keep smoking, or they isolate themselves, or don't do anything that helps them!! But you're doing great!! You do NOT have a mental illness!! And this is NOT forever!! Let me tell you a secret about the human body, it heals  which means you mind will get better too!! As for school, take classes slowly. When I had college, I had to leave (this was when I was really bad, but I'm going back), but I couldn't handle it. But since you're taking classes, either take it slow (as in 2 classes) or take easy classes  you can do this!! Seeing how motivated you are, you are extremely strong and it makes me incredibly happy!!! Nothing bad will happen!! You're gonna be 100% okay!!!


----------



## Bob122443

Thanks a bunch, I recently looked at the replys I previously gave you and it seems in the foggyness of my confusion and anxiousness I wrote that I've had this for 8 months. I've actually had it for a little over 8 weeks now. Sorry for any confusion. But yes your advice REALLY helps!


----------



## Bob122443

Where can I contact you, I haven't been on this site for the majority of the month and I'm feeling really down


----------



## Cynthia94

Oh no.. I'm sorry it's been rough  you can either email me, depending where you are from, you can text me, or Facebook


----------



## Bob122443

I'm in the UK so it wouldn't be viable to text, I could possibly make a Facebook just to use the chat feature? Unless you would prefer to use E-mail in that case it's up to you, I really don't mind I could just do with peace of mind.


----------



## Guest

Congrats on the recovery, 6 years chronic over here, I still believe I can get over this


----------



## Cynthia94

Bob, you can do that if you want  if you have what's app, I got that too 

Futurebandit, I know you can get through this!! You're extremely strong for believing and still fighting!! You got this!! <3


----------



## Bob122443

Alright sure how can I message you on WhatsApp? Do you want to message me it? Of should I message you mine?


----------



## Cynthia94

You can private message me your number and I'll give you mine


----------



## Bob122443

Alright sure


----------



## dontfightagainstit

Hi Cynthia

Wow your post is just amazing and i know every symptom you wrote. You describe that you hold something in your Hand. You see it but you cant feel the pressure. Thats exactly what im Feeling write now. i cant feel anything around me with me eyes. its really diffucult to describe. the world Looks normaly but i cant feel the world the pressure from things etc..i hope you understand what i mean. then i can always see my nose thruth the whole day...hmm really bad. where can i contact you on Facebook? oder do you've advices for me how i can loose this Feeling forever.

greetings
tom


----------



## Bob122443

dontfightagainstit said:


> Hi Cynthia
> 
> Wow your post is just amazing and i know every symptom you wrote. You describe that you hold something in your Hand. You see it but you cant feel the pressure. Thats exactly what im Feeling write now. i cant feel anything around me with me eyes. its really diffucult to describe. the world Looks normaly but i cant feel the world the pressure from things etc..i hope you understand what i mean. then i can always see my nose thruth the whole day...hmm really bad. where can i contact you on Facebook? oder do you've advices for me how i can loose this Feeling forever.
> 
> greetings
> tom


I have the same thing where I constantly see my nose. It's getting better and going slightly but still there &
really annoying.


----------



## Cynthia94

dontfightagainstit said:


> Hi Cynthia
> Wow your post is just amazing and i know every symptom you wrote. You describe that you hold something in your Hand. You see it but you cant feel the pressure. Thats exactly what im Feeling write now. i cant feel anything around me with me eyes. its really diffucult to describe. the world Looks normaly but i cant feel the world the pressure from things etc..i hope you understand what i mean. then i can always see my nose thruth the whole day...hmm really bad. where can i contact you on Facebook? oder do you've advices for me how i can loose this Feeling forever.
> greetings
> tom


Hello Tom!! I know it feels awful not feeling anything..it's like you're numb to everything.. But it does go away 100%  as for the nose problem, it is annoying and it is freaky, but it also gets better in due time  especially with distraction!! You could always add me on Facebook and we could message there if it's easier  I'm Cynthia Tintis Morones if you ever want to talk


----------



## Ezio

Slowmotion vision and body numbness thats one of the worst


----------



## Bluey

Way to go ! You've put a lot of thought into this.


----------



## MrBurton510

Hello! I was wondering if you're still taking Lexapro?


----------



## Cynthia94

Oh my!! Didn't realize I had messages!! MrBurton,I am getting off them slowly  I made a mistake on going cold turkey, and it wasn't fun xD but yes, I'm taking them for now, but not for long


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia94 said:


> Oh my!! Didn't realize I had messages!! MrBurton,I am getting off them slowly  I made a mistake on going cold turkey, and it wasn't fun xD but yes, I'm taking them for now, but not for long


So are you feeling normal now ? Did you use medications?


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> So are you feeling normal now ? Did you use medications?


I do feel normal!! And I did use medications


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia94 said:


> I do feel normal!! And I did use medications


Great to hear that


----------



## Ezio

did you was dealing with vision issues ?
I mean seeing noise around your vision and if the lights hit your eyes there is annoying dots ?


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> did you was dealing with vision issues ?
> I mean seeing noise around your vision and if the lights hit your eyes there is annoying dots ?


Yes I did. Especially the dots. It would freak me out when I would go outside because of it. So, I stayed indoors. Which, by the way, was a horrible idea. Don't do that.


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia94 said:


> Yes I did. Especially the dots. It would freak me out when I would go outside because of it. So, I stayed indoors. Which, by the way, was a horrible idea. Don't do that.


Your experience is 100% like my experience especially the slowmotion and the memory


----------



## plaidpajamas

Ningen said:


> Great post, I am always glad to hear recovery stories, however I disagree with the first sentence of your post.


I think the first sentence is the best


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> Your experience is 100% like my experience especially the slowmotion and the memory


You are not alone  and if I can recover, so can you!!! Don't give up!! <3


----------



## Cynthia94

plaidpajamas said:


> I think the first sentence is the best


Thank you for that!! XD


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia94 said:


> You are not alone  and if I can recover, so can you!!! Don't give up!! <3


Thanks for supporting i have long story and tons of symptoms my symptoms become worst when i use ssri


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> Thanks for supporting i have long story and tons of symptoms my symptoms become worst when i use ssri


They're not for everyone, but you can still recover without it!!! Don't worry!!


----------



## Ezio

I hope that.. thats my story http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52305-i-dont-know-whats-wrong-with-me/?p=360644


----------



## Abyss2015

Hi,

Great recovery story!

I only have DR and I think I got it from having a panic attack whilst taking a different drug to weed. Do you think following your advice will help me? I dont have any previous cases of anxiety or depression or anything like that. I think it just came from that one scary experience.

Its been happening to me for 5 weeks now, im able to go to work and do normal things but nothing feels right, its very unconformable. Ive been put on Sertraline and Pregablin and it seems to take the edge off but all the feelings are still there.

Any extra advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> I hope that.. thats my story http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52305-i-dont-know-whats-wrong-with-me/?p=360644


Yeah you have dp and dr. People get dp and dr in many different ways. Most common is when people don't get enough sleep. But do and dr is high anxiety and stress. You have to not be afraid, calm down, and just live life in a positive way


----------



## Cynthia94

Abyss2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great recovery story!
> 
> I only have DR and I think I got it from having a panic attack whilst taking a different drug to weed. Do you think following your advice will help me? I dont have any previous cases of anxiety or depression or anything like that. I think it just came from that one scary experience.
> 
> Its been happening to me for 5 weeks now, im able to go to work and do normal things but nothing feels right, its very unconformable. Ive been put on Sertraline and Pregablin and it seems to take the edge off but all the feelings are still there.
> 
> Any extra advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Now I'm not saying following my advice can cure it, but it can help  everyone is different, so different things can help different people. If you find yourself thinking negatively, talk to someone. Get your mind off it. That helped me the most to stay distracted


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia94 said:


> Yeah you have dp and dr. People get dp and dr in many different ways. Most common is when people don't get enough sleep. But do and dr is high anxiety and stress. You have to not be afraid, calm down, and just live life in a positive way


 im trying but my symptoms very strong and it affected on my vision and my hearing even speaking my body feels numb in the begging i was just suffering from 1 symptom i was just feeling everything slowdown little bit when i start take ssri the other symptoms it came out
The symptoms that im suffering from it right now is
1-wired patterns and dots in my vision 
2-wired body numbness can't feel with my body parts 
3-feeling everything slowdown 
4-memory issues 
5-can't feel with my self 
6-difficulty in speaking


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> im trying but my symptoms very strong and it affected on my vision and my hearing even speaking my body feels numb in the begging i was just suffering from 1 symptom i was just feeling everything slowdown little bit when i start take ssri the other symptoms it came out
> The symptoms that im suffering from it right now is
> 1-wired patterns and dots in my vision
> 2-wired body numbness can't feel with my body parts
> 3-feeling everything slowdown
> 4-memory issues
> 5-can't feel with my self
> 6-difficulty in speaking


Those symptoms are all normal in dp. You don't need to worry  as soon as you start feeling better, those feelings will subside


----------



## Ezio

Its almost like im standing behind my back and watching my self
And sometimes im feeling with pricks in my body just like needle pricks
Im happy because you get out from it i wish the same thing for us


----------



## Bluey

Happy for you.


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> Its almost like im standing behind my back and watching my self
> And sometimes im feeling with pricks in my body just like needle pricks
> Im happy because you get out from it i wish the same thing for us


Yeah it was scary when I felt that as well. But I promise you, it'll go away 100%!!!


----------



## Cynthia94

Bluey said:


> Happy for you.


Thank you, love!!


----------



## Ezio

Thanks Cynthia you R one of my reasons to have hope


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> Thanks Cynthia you R one of my reasons to have hope


Yay!!! I'm glad to help!!!


----------



## Ezio

I write post before days about what im experiencing
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52657-my-experience-with-dpdr/?hl=experience

My beggist fears right now is
That im dealing with something biggest than dpdr 
And
Im afraid of my symptoms it get worst and worst
And actually im really start feel it is getting worst


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> I write post before days about what im experiencing
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52657-my-experience-with-dpdr/?hl=experience
> My beggist fears right now is
> That im dealing with something biggest than dpdr
> And
> Im afraid of my symptoms it get worst and worst
> And actually im really start feel it is getting worst


Trust me. I thought that I was dealing with something far worse, but I'm not. And you aren't!! You're okay!! 100% I know it feels like it's getting worse, but remember dp/dr is all stress, anxiety, and fear. You'll get better. I guarantee you!!


----------



## Ezio

Thanks for supporting Cynthia really you helped me alot


----------



## Ezio

I wanna know what it feels like when you start recover from this nightmare


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> I wanna know what it feels like when you start recover from this nightmare


I'll always be here to help!! I know I needed help when I had this. So I wanna be there for those who need it. 
Oh my gosh.. All I can say is that you'll definitely be happier. I remember I cried in happiness when I went into a mall or a grocery store or even outside without fear. I was actually enjoying life again!! It's the best feeling ever. And you'll be there soon


----------



## Ezio

Thanks im really hope that


----------



## Ezio

Yesterday i get attacked by wired symptom when i just wake up from sleep i felt with wired feeling that i can't describe it and when i open my eyes my vision was wired there was coloured noise around my vision fir few seconds 
After that i was in hard anxiety 
....
Any way here im trying to describe my vision problem

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52726-how-my-vision-looks-like-if-i-go-outside/


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> Yesterday i get attacked by wired symptom when i just wake up from sleep i felt with wired feeling that i can't describe it and when i open my eyes my vision was wired there was coloured noise around my vision fir few seconds
> After that i was in hard anxiety
> ....
> Any way here im trying to describe my vision problem
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52726-how-my-vision-looks-like-if-i-go-outside/


I had that before too. Usually when I go outside or in crowded places :/ but that goes away too. You don't need to worry about it  it's annoying and scary, yeah, but you're stronger than this dp


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia94 said:


> I had that before too. Usually when I go outside or in crowded places :/ but that goes away too. You don't need to worry about it  it's annoying and scary, yeah, but you're stronger than this dp


 im trying to beat the DPDR


----------



## Ezio

What it make me feeling worst that im not sure if im dealing with depersonalization i feel with every symptom in DP but what it make me worst is i think i have symptoms that no one in this site talk about it .. i hope it is nothing more than DP


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> What it make me feeling worst that im not sure if im dealing with depersonalization i feel with every symptom in DP but what it make me worst is i think i have symptoms that no one in this site talk about it .. i hope it is nothing more than DP


It's nothing worse. I promise you


----------



## Ezio

Cynthia when you used Escitalopram what was the side effects and how long it stays ?
For me when i used it before maybe 4 months it make me feel numb more and my heart was beaten really hard


----------



## Fatoush

So you're practically saying neurofeedback helped the most


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> Cynthia when you used Escitalopram what was the side effects and how long it stays ?
> For me when i used it before maybe 4 months it make me feel numb more and my heart was beaten really hard


I didn't feel any bad side effects, but everyone's different. I felt nervous for a while, but then it all just felt fine


----------



## Cynthia94

Fatoush said:


> So you're practically saying neurofeedback helped the most


A lot of things helped me. I did the neurofeedback, I went to counseling, I took medications, so I can't say that neurofeedback helped the most, because I don't know what did. All I know is that, they all helped in their own way.


----------



## Ezio

You don't have any problem if i talk with you in Facebook?


----------



## Sportsdude8

hey Cynthia! How did you concentration comeback? Did i gradually happen or suddenly happend?


----------



## Cynthia94

Ezio said:


> You don't have any problem if i talk with you in Facebook?


No, I don't mind at all!! Go for it


----------



## Cynthia94

Sportsdude8 said:


> hey Cynthia! How did you concentration comeback? Did i gradually happen or suddenly happend?


To be honest, it just came back XD I didn't even notice I had it back XD but that's how it is, well, for me at least. When I recovered, I didn't even notice I was recovered because I was living life normal, until I thought "oh hey! I don't feel this crap anymore!! Awesome!!" Or when j was scared to go outside, I just went outside without thinking and was out there for hours and then thought "woah!! I'm outside!! Cool!!!" XD point I'm making, it just suddenly happens xD


----------



## Surfer Rosa

Congratulations.


----------



## heyze

Issue is I doubt this will give much hope while it can still. Now thing is you did neurofeedback/biofeedback which I really don't know much about but sounds expensive, 2. drug medication which many aren't willing to take like myself as I changing your brain to go "normal" through something that is changing your mind state is something I'm against 3. religion......some here are atheist and it won't help whatsoever.

now anyways congrats on your story, stop smoking pot, and get on with your life. however at night on the computer on forums I feel completely fine out in school no not at all sometimes especially lighting. lighting really affects my mood which it does for everyone, but for me especially heavily on DP.


----------



## Cynthia94

heyze said:


> Issue is I doubt this will give much hope while it can still. Now thing is you did neurofeedback/biofeedback which I really don't know much about but sounds expensive, 2. drug medication which many aren't willing to take like myself as I changing your brain to go "normal" through something that is changing your mind state is something I'm against 3. religion......some here are atheist and it won't help whatsoever.
> 
> now anyways congrats on your story, stop smoking pot, and get on with your life. however at night on the computer on forums I feel completely fine out in school no not at all sometimes especially lighting. lighting really affects my mood which it does for everyone, but for me especially heavily on DP.


I mentioned things that helped me out, I didn't say it'll help everyone. 
Neurofeedback/biofeedback is a type of brain therapy that helps your brain activity back to its "normal" state. Again, helps some. Not all. 2, again, medication helped ME. If you don't want to, then okay. Work out. It does the same effects as antidepressants. If not, then stay positive. 3 okay I get it. Like I mentioned 2 times, helped me out. Not religious, then meditate. Same thing. Just without faith. Just peace in mind.

And thanks. I no longer smoke. Haven't in years. And I do have a life. I work and continue my studies in college. In school it's tough because your mind tends to wander. Do do something to keep your mind occupied. As for lighting, when I had that problem (and it was mostly in grocery stores) I listened to music. May help. May not. But worth a shot.


----------



## Mike_NY

trey said:


> how do people still say not thinking about it will cure it, last few months ive maybe thought about it 4 times each day and barley more then a few seconds and i hardly have noticed a difference then when i upsessed over it. of course obsessing over it isnt helping, but just not thinking about it wont get rid of it.


This has worked for me in the past. Just because it doesn't work for one person doesn't mean it won't work for another. Everyone is different. Don't shoot down people's hopes with negative comments like this. This of all places is not the place for them.


----------



## opti

Dear do u feel as if u are sick and need to see adoctor most of the time imean physocaly sick


----------



## Cynthia94

opti said:


> Dear do u feel as if u are sick and need to see adoctor most of the time imean physocaly sick


I used to feel like that all the time. I would go to the doctor and the hospital because I always felt like something was wrong. But they all told me the same thing. You aren't alone


----------



## heyze

Cynthia94 said:


> I mentioned things that helped me out, I didn't say it'll help everyone.
> Neurofeedback/biofeedback is a type of brain therapy that helps your brain activity back to its "normal" state. Again, helps some. Not all. 2, again, medication helped ME. If you don't want to, then okay. Work out. It does the same effects as antidepressants. If not, then stay positive. 3 okay I get it. Like I mentioned 2 times, helped me out. Not religious, then meditate. Same thing. Just without faith. Just peace in mind.
> 
> And thanks. I no longer smoke. Haven't in years. And I do have a life. I work and continue my studies in college. In school it's tough because your mind tends to wander. Do do something to keep your mind occupied. As for lighting, when I had that problem (and it was mostly in grocery stores) I listened to music. May help. May not. But worth a shot.


you got this in a wrong way, I wasn't trying to be rude if you thought so nor was I say you have no life.

But you know what grinds my gears? Fucking 30+ year old cry babies here who are saying they live off the government and they claim how terrible their lives are cause of this shit, like no fuck you. you are using the government and peoples money over you feeling uncomfortable and "numb." I understand this crap is very very annoying but it won't kill you even though it causes paranoia and you question a lot of stuff it doesn't mean your thoughts are always correct.

I struggle with this crap during the mornings but it isn't consistent with me and it's pretty much gone despite paranoia I've developed from recovering from this. but that is almost gone as well. I am thinking it was my old creatine I was taking which couldve lead to high metal levels in my body or so.

well anyways, this shit is pretty much gone from my head and it's hell. I am sure of that.


----------



## sydneyarnce

I just read in a book that it is very rare for anyone to recover 100% and that makes me want to die, seriously. I've been pretty hopeful and optimistic and new meds I'm going to be trying and stuff and that one little sentence shot me down. 
Did you have the "blank brain" and fogginess and emotional numbness?

And what is the biofeedback process like? Like, what do they do?
I got off SSRIs for the first time in 7 years and I'm feeling hopeless and panicky and doomed and I'm crying a bunch but still no connection to emotions.


----------



## Court Jester Stephen

sydneyarnce said:


> I just read in a book that it is very rare for anyone to recover 100% .


Ouch, really?


----------



## sydneyarnce

GiftedGodzam23 said:


> Ouch, really?


Yeah it wasn't the best thing to read.


----------



## Stephaniecoxie

How long did it take for the lexapro to start working for you? I have been. On it for 20 days and haven't felt much difference but the doctor said it could take a month to start seeing results. Just curious on how long it took for you to see results.


----------



## Cynthia94

Stephaniecoxie said:


> How long did it take for the lexapro to start working for you? I have been. On it for 20 days and haven't felt much difference but the doctor said it could take a month to start seeing results. Just curious on how long it took for you to see results.


Took me about a month or a month and a half.


----------



## partiedtoohard

sydneyarnce said:


> Yeah it wasn't the best thing to read.


I would not get too caught up in that my friend.

There are pages and pages of posts in the "recovery stories" - some people have got to be getting better. Keep your head up. I have good and bad days all the time, but its a trend upwards.


----------



## nolulolu

Cynthia94 Hi Cynthia, thank you for your motivating messages. Me too have been suffering from THC induced DP/DR for about 3 months. I started taking Lexapro 2 weeks ago and I can see some slight improvement. I was just wondering, if your head/brain also felt so numb during your dp phase. Basically that´s my biggest problem atm. I am kind of out of that dreamlike state, but still feel quite numb and irrationally scared somewhat. So for now the symptoms are: Numbness in the head/brain, only very slight dreamlike state ( by far not as bad as it was ), irrational fear and negative, sometimes very strange thoughts like they are not my thoughts, not what they used to be and some visual problems (floaters and dots and some stuff, especially when it is very bright). I was just wondering, if that is normal during DP and if they are completely gone in your case? Thank you again for your motivating posts!!!


----------



## Cynthia94

nolulolu said:


> Cynthia94 Hi Cynthia, thank you for your motivating messages. Me too have been suffering from THC induced DP/DR for about 3 months. I started taking Lexapro 2 weeks ago and I can see some slight improvement. I was just wondering, if your head/brain also felt so numb during your dp phase. Basically that´s my biggest problem atm. I am kind of out of that dreamlike state, but still feel quite numb and irrationally scared somewhat. So for now the symptoms are: Numbness in the head/brain, only very slight dreamlike state ( by far not as bad as it was ), irrational fear and negative, sometimes very strange thoughts like they are not my thoughts, not what they used to be and some visual problems (floaters and dots and some stuff, especially when it is very bright). I was just wondering, if that is normal during DP and if they are completely gone in your case? Thank you again for your motivating posts!!!


Hello there! Thank you so much! I'm glad it can help! That's great that you found something that is helping you a bit. It'll slowly start fading for sure  as for my head feeling numb, yes I had that all day, everyday. Felt like I was just floating eyes, felt no emotion. Only felt fear. As for your current symptoms, I had the exact same problem. Especially having problems in bright lights (like in grocery stores) and yes they are gone completely! So gone, that I even work at a grocery store now xD everything negative that you feel will go away 100% trust me


----------



## nolulolu

Hi Cynthia94. Thank you for the positivity. Just one more question. Did you only take Lexapro aka Escitalopram or anything else. And how long did you take it for? 10 mg? I am taking 10 mg in the morning. Day Nr. 15 and I feel slightly better but still a lot of improvememt needed.


----------



## nolulolu

Also some people are saying that the dp dr has completely changed them and that they will never be like they haed to be? Do you feel any of that? Or are you the sae person you used to be?


----------



## nolulolu

And just one more question sorry for all of these questions...but when you had those visuals, were they only dots or also some lines and other shapes. This visual crap aka eyefloaters are really driving me crazy atm. and I am not sure, if it is normal or not...


----------



## nolulolu

cynthia94 hi. I am really going thru a tough time atm. Would I be able to add you via favebook or whatsaap or similar?


----------



## nolulolu

Is there any way, I could get in touch with you. I am really on the edge of suicide


----------



## Alan

nolulolu, if you are suicidal I urge you to phone one of the numbers on the lists on this site, who should give you the help you need.

Unfortunately we're not equipped for crisis counseling here and are staffed by volunteers who are sufferers just like yourself.


----------



## nolulolu

It is mainly the eyefloaters which hinder me from recovery. Everytime I see them I am reminded of this fking DP DR. ????????????


----------



## JayB

Eyefloaters is a natural phenomenon, I've had so many in my vision even before dp, as long as I can remember.


----------



## Cynthia94

nolulolu said:


> It is mainly the eyefloaters which hinder me from recovery. Everytime I see them I am reminded of this fking DP DR.


Hello nolulolu. I'm sorry for such a late response!! >.< but I have taken Xanax, that made me feel worse. I tried buspiron, didn't help at all. Then the Lexapro was the one that helped me. It was 10mg and took me about a month to notice the difference, don't be scared if you haven't felt it yet, everyone's different  as for eye floaters, that's completely normal, just like JayB said. I currently have them as well. It's just natural  and for contact, wichever you want to use is fine


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry if you mentioned it already, but everything is completely 100% back to normal? Do you still have vision issues (mainly lights being too bright)?

nolulolu, I've had visual snow (the tiny dots everywhere all the time) and eye floaters even years before DP/DR. I think it's most likely normal for some people.


----------



## nolulolu

How do i find youbon facebook?


----------



## Cynthia94

VerySurreal said:


> I'm sorry if you mentioned it already, but everything is completely 100% back to normal? Do you still have vision issues (mainly lights being too bright)?
> 
> nolulolu, I've had visual snow (the tiny dots everywhere all the time) and eye floaters even years before DP/DR. I think it's most likely normal for some people.


No worries!  
But yes I feel possibly even better than before! I'm back 100% but I look at everything differently. Not in a bad way!! I mean, I don't take my life for granted anymore  I enjoy every bit of it!! No vision issues  in fact, I used to hate going to grocery stores because of it being so crowded and the lights. Now I work in one XD


----------



## Guest

Do you ever get existential thoughts? Like wondering if life is really real? I'm not getting many other symptoms as this point but I feel like I just can't get rid of those.


----------



## Cynthia94

soulsearcher86 said:


> Do you ever get existential thoughts? Like wondering if life is really real? I'm not getting many other symptoms as this point but I feel like I just can't get rid of those.


Yes. To be honest, that's what I thought of the most. Just tell yourself life is definitely real and accept it.  it's tough, but with time, that will be in your mind rather than questioning it


----------



## Luna_

Im sure you've gotten tons of questions.

I experience DP/DR in only high stress situations now. and i used to experience it all day, if not the majority of most days.

However, lately when i wake up, for about 20 minutes ill feel dead. and in a foggy disoriented way too. not "Dead tired" just ....almost like my brain is struggling to sputter to life from having slept. i'll have strange dream like thoughts. . its frightening and ill feel completely DR'ed for a while

have you experienced that?


----------



## Guest

How long did you have your DP/DR for?


----------



## Cynthia94

Luna_ said:


> Im sure you've gotten tons of questions.
> I experience DP/DR in only high stress situations now. and i used to experience it all day, if not the majority of most days.
> However, lately when i wake up, for about 20 minutes ill feel dead. and in a foggy disoriented way too. not "Dead tired" just ....almost like my brain is struggling to sputter to life from having slept. i'll have strange dream like thoughts. . its frightening and ill feel completely DR'ed for a while
> have you experienced that?


Oh yes definitely. Moments where I would wake up really dpd and stay that way. Or wake up fine until I get out of bed, then I'm dpd. Or I would just always have it. Heck, I even had dreams where I was dpd. It never left. But that fades away too, don't worry


----------



## Cynthia94

Newchie1 said:


> How long did you have your DP/DR for?


I've had it for 2 years


----------



## mariehurst39

OP, how do you get brain mapping done? who does it? I cannot find a psychologist who does it, and I would like it to be covered under my insurance, Anthem Blue Cross PPO?


----------



## Lexy13

Your post is very inspirational. I am working to try to free myself from symptoms. It's not easy. I spend my session crying in therapy. Today I'm taking a break, which I don't know is good or bad. But sometimes the cycling makes it hard. 
Thank you for your honest report. I relate to your symptoms. I hope to relate to your recovery.


----------



## yoloking123

Are you 100 percent sure every symptom that dp is gone and you are completely back to normal. Cuz i cant take another second of this!


----------



## Guest

Cynthia94 said:


> I've had it for 2 years


do you mean you had it for two years (past tense), or do you still consider yourself to have the disorder?


----------



## Pondererer

Do you still have the feeling of having seen something that cant be unseen? With the fear of never knowing when / if it Will come back?


----------



## Cynthia94

mariehurst39 said:


> OP, how do you get brain mapping done? who does it? I cannot find a psychologist who does it, and I would like it to be covered under my insurance, Anthem Blue Cross PPO?


It was actually recommended to me to try it by my boyfriend's uncle. He works at a clinic and the doctor is a surgeon/specialist for brain, nose, and throat. And I'm not sure about the insurance, because I did it without insurance. Won't hurt to ask if you find one around you


----------



## Cynthia94

Lexy13 said:


> Your post is very inspirational. I am working to try to free myself from symptoms. It's not easy. I spend my session crying in therapy. Today I'm taking a break, which I don't know is good or bad. But sometimes the cycling makes it hard.
> Thank you for your honest report. I relate to your symptoms. I hope to relate to your recovery.


It's okay to cry in sessions  it's great that you're letting your emotions out! I always tend to keep mine in. But if you can, you should go  I had to stop going because money. You'll get better soon!


----------



## Cynthia94

Yoloking123 said:


> Are you 100 percent sure every symptom that dp is gone and you are completely back to normal. Cuz i cant take another second of this!


I am completely normal!! I can happily say I am myself again ^_^ you'll get out of this! I promise


----------



## Cynthia94

freedsoul said:


> do you mean you had it for two years (past tense), or do you still consider yourself to have the disorder?


Past tense. I no longer have it. Sorry for not making it clear xD


----------



## Cynthia94

Pondererer said:


> Do you still have the feeling of having seen something that cant be unseen? With the fear of never knowing when / if it Will come back?


Nope!! Everything is back to normal!!! :3


----------



## yoloking123

Cynthia94 said:


> It was actually recommended to me to try it by my boyfriend's uncle. He works at a clinic and the doctor is a surgeon/specialist for brain, nose, and throat. And I'm not sure about the insurance, because I did it without insurance. Won't hurt to ask if you find one around you


 ive had this for 6 months and im going through hell i dont want to have this for a full year. I want it gone so bad! I got it from weed like everyone else and then next day woke up and had an anxiety attack. So im DPed. Im crying right now and the tears keep dripping down from begging god to take it away. I dont know how much more of this i can take. The symptoms im feeling feel like they are way worse than anybody elses.


----------



## Cynthia94

Yoloking123 said:


> ive had this for 6 months and im going through hell i dont want to have this for a full year. I want it gone so bad! I got it from weed like everyone else and then next day woke up and had an anxiety attack. So im DPed. Im crying right now and the tears keep dripping down from begging god to take it away. I dont know how much more of this i can take. The symptoms im feeling feel like they are way worse than anybody elses.


I know it sucks, love.. Trust me... I cried myself to sleep for 2 years.. And I know it seems like yours is the worst one than everyone else's, but it's not. There are a Lott of people who go through what you do. I mean, I was one of them. I thought the same. I thought no one had it as bad as I did. But look at me now!! And soon, you'll be the same way!!  I promise! Don't focus on how you feel or think about the future. Focus on the now!  as soon as you start thinking bad, give someone a call! But don't talk about how you feel because then you're just feeding it. Just have a normal, funny conversation  stay positive!!


----------



## Mansoor

Right


----------



## Heather414

Hey Cynthia 

My name is Heather, Ive been experiencing DP/DP for a month now. Im taking is very hard right now, Im always in a state of panic/anxiety. I actually had DP/DP a couple of years ago and over came it. Im having a lot of doubt that I will again. I had some hope a few days ago but that quickly diminished. I have a very over active mind and whenever I have a symptom I automatically come to this site and read forums for HOURS , like its literally all I do now. I now so have more DR than DP, like I literally feel NO connection to anything or anyone. Like when I look at things its like they dont register to my mind correctly. Like right now I could look at my tv, I know its there but it doesnt feel like it is. I feel a million miles away from everything and everyone. Or like when I shower, I know the water is hot but I dont feel it. Right before I got in to this again I ahd ALOT of stress, anxiety and depression. My boyfriend had just recently moved away, I was sick and my very good friend passed away. What should I do? I have nothing going on in my life, even when I do I feel like I never actually experienced it. All my feiends are busy until late at night (which messes up my sleeping very much) Im not in school anymore ( graduated high school ), WAS looking for a job before my DR got so bad. I feel like I dont exist at all, its so hard for me to look in to a mirror because it feels like I just look right through it. Im always waking up in a panic everyday, literally the second I wake up Im back in to DP/DR. I can honestly barely function . I was actually doing a lot better when I first got DO/DR, but my constant over thinking of it made my symptoms 10000x worse. I actually had hope before and kinda felt like I existed. But now....nothing. Please help. Should I stop coming to these websites and forums?


----------



## Newchie97

Heather414 said:


> Hey Cynthia
> 
> My name is Heather, Ive been experiencing DP/DP for a month now. Im taking is very hard right now, Im always in a state of panic/anxiety. I actually had DP/DP a couple of years ago and over came it. Im having a lot of doubt that I will again. I had some hope a few days ago but that quickly diminished. I have a very over active mind and whenever I have a symptom I automatically come to this site and read forums for HOURS , like its literally all I do now. I now so have more DR than DP, like I literally feel NO connection to anything or anyone. Like when I look at things its like they dont register to my mind correctly. Like right now I could look at my tv, I know its there but it doesnt feel like it is. I feel a million miles away from everything and everyone. Or like when I shower, I know the water is hot but I dont feel it. Right before I got in to this again I ahd ALOT of stress, anxiety and depression. My boyfriend had just recently moved away, I was sick and my very good friend passed away. What should I do? I have nothing going on in my life, even when I do I feel like I never actually experienced it. All my feiends are busy until late at night (which messes up my sleeping very much) Im not in school anymore ( graduated high school ), WAS looking for a job before my DR got so bad. I feel like I dont exist at all, its so hard for me to look in to a mirror because it feels like I just look right through it. Im always waking up in a panic everyday, literally the second I wake up Im back in to DP/DR. I can honestly barely function . I was actually doing a lot better when I first got DO/DR, but my constant over thinking of it made my symptoms 10000x worse. I actually had hope before and kinda felt like I existed. But now....nothing. Please help. Should I stop coming to these websites and forums?


. Heather, the best thing you can do is read some of these recovery stories, print out your favorite ones and move on. Once u get the info u need to recover there isnt much need for this website.


----------



## eddy1886

Newchie97 said:


> . Heather, the best thing you can do is read some of these recovery stories, print out your favorite ones and move on. Once u get the info u need to recover there isnt much need for this website.


If there is no need for this website then why are you here....This website is very important to alot of people...Please dont put it down...In fact this website is the only real source of decent info as regards DP in the world for alot of people...One of the big problems is people getting better and then not coming back to report on their progress and recovery stories....


----------



## Newchie97

eddy1886 said:


> If there is no need for this website then why are you here....This website is very important to alot of people...Please dont put it down...In fact this website is the only real source of decent info as regards DP in the world for alot of people...One of the big problems is people getting better and then not coming back to report on their progress and recovery stories....


 very true, i usually just come here to check out recovery stories. I try not to come on as much as i do feel like im obsessing a bit. The website is definitely not a bad place, not at all. If it didnt exist I think my anxiety would be much worse than it is right now. Because of this website i have what i believe an ok understanding of what is going on with me. But again, in my opinion, for me at least, i feel like i am addicted to it, which is hindering my progress and keeping me in the anxiety loop. But everyone is different


----------



## Heather414

Newchie97 said:


> very true, i usually just come here to check out recovery stories. I try not to come on as much as i do feel like im obsessing a bit. The website is definitely not a bad place, not at all. If it didnt exist I think my anxiety would be much worse than it is right now. Because of this website i have what i believe an ok understanding of what is going on with me. But again, in my opinion, for me at least, i feel like i am addicted to it, which is hindering my progress and keeping me in the anxiety loop. But everyone is different


I also feel the same way, with me I will read a good recovery story that I relate to a lot. Feel really good and have some hope, but I get so caught uo in it that I start to read more and more stories and then I suddenly lose that bit of happiness I got and then try to find another good recovery story which then just reminds me of all my symptoms and I then feel horrible. Coming to these forums is pretty much ALL Ive done the past month, and that doesnt seem healthy at all. I think if we should be more disciplined on ourselves to only come here when were feeling extremely desperate or once a month to update how were doing. Or even better yet, our recovery !!


----------



## Newchie97

Heather414 said:


> I also feel the same way, with me I will read a good recovery story that I relate to a lot. Feel really good and have some hope, but I get so caught uo in it that I start to read more and more stories and then I suddenly lose that bit of happiness I got and then try to find another good recovery story which then just reminds me of all my symptoms and I then feel horrible. Coming to these forums is pretty much ALL Ive done the past month, and that doesnt seem healthy at all. I think if we should be more disciplined on ourselves to only come here when were feeling extremely desperate or once a month to update how were doing. Or even better yet, our recovery !!


 I 100% agree. Its definitely important to update progress or even a recovery!  Only problem is that when most people recover, typically they don't come back here, they kinda just forget about it. Ive talked to a few people that were memebers on here back in 2010 and recovered. They never bothered to tell their story b/c it simply did not cross their minds.


----------



## Alex222

Are you still ok? You posted this a year ago. 
My biggest fear is that this is something that remains for the whole life, and if you are stil ok there is hope.
I have dp and dr for a year now, DR is so far gone, world is 3d again, that is good progress.
DP is faiding away, but i still feel like stranger to my self, its like i reach this point were i only need one step to normal, and i just relaps, and the process goes from the begining.
I am better, but i kinda feel like i forgot how i felt my body before dp, how it's like not to feel like a "walking camera" (that is the best description of the feeling i can think in this moment)
Am i going to be normal? Am i just to much focused on my dp so i just think that i can't remember normal body feeling?
I do my best to get better, i do tons of things every day, i gues it is a slow progres and because that i am scsred that i brot this to my self for lifetime.


----------



## Findyourself1997

did u recover from floaters completely ?


----------



## MUFAZA12

Cynthia94 said:


> I never said it cures you, but it does help!! And it takes more than just not thinking about it. And of course it'll come from time to time, but that's why you do other things as well


Did u get a panic attack along with the weed?


----------



## Cynthia94

I did get panic attacks with the weed. I think that was what I was experiencing when I smoked. Either way, I never touched it again after that.


----------



## axelandradobre

I have one question.. when you are 100% recovered, is it 100% as it was before dp dr ? Because I am nearly fully recovered, but if I eat sweets or if I find myself doing something stressful, I feel a little bit of confusion, not as before, but there is still some confusion and some sensations that I get, like a little bit of dizziness or the feeling that I can t concentrate properly. Do you eat whatever you want whenever you want without having any of those feelings back, not even 1%? Also, when you are stressed, these sensations do not come back?


----------

